# My Beloved Special Theodore....



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

months ago, i walked into the pet store, wanting a new betta, but not really looking to get any. i had a pocket full of money, and planned on upgrading my current bunch to divided 10 gallons. instead, i walked out with a new, white HMPK. i'd sworn them off, after Weiss died last year, but this little guy was so small, and had been there over a week. he seemed content in scooting about in the little half-gallon tank they had him in, but called to me in his own way. so, i bought him, and called him Fish on the way home.

when i got him home, i noticed right away that something was up. he wasn't wiggling at everything outside his cup. i cussed, because the 2 gallon KK i bought for him was cracked. so, i set him up in the spare 1 gallon tank i had, and mixed his light and dark green rocks up, thinking they made him stand out great. it was then, i noticed he was blind. he didn't eat the pellets i fed him, and stared at them for a long while, tasting them only after they started to fall and were almost lost in the rocks. it was then, i made the choice to leave his tank bare-bottomed. 

the next day, i called the pet store, asking them if i could exchange the tank for a different one. they said of course, and i went back. they didn't have any more KK's, so i spent the extra bit to get him an actual 2.5 gallon tank. it was a challenge, raising a blind betta, but he and i worked together easily. i quickly learned what was easiest for him, and adapted his tank to suit him. he was a great neighbor to Ichi, who didn't mind him one bit. he didn't care how ugly his tank was, and was never bored.

but, all that ended today. i went to feed him, only to find him laying on the bottom of his tank. i freaked out and shifted his tank, and he frantically swam up for air, not able to right himself. he was fine just yesterday, so it was a shock to see him like this. swim bladder issues, is what i figured. i checked on him just now..... to find him dead, on the bottom. i'm shattered. it was so sudden, and i didn't even get the chance to try to help him. i just lost Purple a week ago, and now my special boy, Theodore. i'm trying so hard to not break down again and cry. 

Theo.... you taught me alot about bettas. how adaptable they are, and how smart they are. i can use what you taught me, to help so many people. blindness isn't common in most bettas, but it's more common in dragons, and is something we're gonna hafta deal with as dragons become more and more popular. what i learned with you, will help so many people who fall in love with those shiny boys and girls, and for that, i thank you. i'm sorry we didn't have long together, and i'm sorry i couldn't save you.... i loved you alot, and i hope you know that...


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Luimeril. =( RIP, Theo.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Theo. 

RIP lil guy.


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Aquarianblue (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, this thread right here will stick with me forever. I think it's so cool how Theo and you worked together to keep him so comfy as a blind betta. I've never actually heard of this before; although I guess it can happen. But my point is, that's inspiring. And you taught me something to. Dragons are succeptible to blindness moreso. I think I may go find one, and do for him what you did for Theo. It'd be a great service to blind fish everywhere, to love them as you did Theo. RIP guy.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks. it sounds silly, that he worked with me, but he did. he was really smart, and learned to adapt really fast. what Theo taught me, i can use, and do use, when people come on here, saying they think their betta's blind.


----------



## Fieldz (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry man. Bettas are the smartest fish that exists to me, even though some people think they are just beautiful swimming things. I think one of the reasons we keep them is the special care that they need, which most of us give them, and even more. If you are thinking about not having another one, do it again. All of us want you to continue keeping such wonderful pets as long as you can and wish you all the luck in the world doing so.


----------



## SKA123 (Sep 4, 2011)

I am so so sorry. Your post made me want to cry. It really touched my heart. The thought that your little man died so fast makes me scared about my little guy and how heart broken I would be to lose him. I don't have much words for encouragement, but I do hope that you feel better soon, and I'm sure Theo is happy where he is in Betta Heaven. RIP Theo.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Noooo... it is true.. D:

You know, I saw you mention something about saying "I have to bury Theo" in a thread... and it didn't really process right in my head. I thought about it, denied what my mind was telling me; my heart didn't want to believe it. Then I read in another thread that you saw some bettas at the store that you're itching to get, but after Theo left, you've been wanting, and then not....

I had to come to this section to see if it was really really true, because I just couldn't believe it.

You know, what you told me about helping Theo helped me with his "twin" Eli. You remember... Eli's as blind as Theo was. (I think it was opposite eyes, though...)
While Eli learned that it was only a certain corner of his tank that I fed him, learned to use his good eye to see everything and become comfortable in Uncle's old 5g... I wouldn't have been able to get started if it wasn't for you and Theo... if it wasn't for that day you went in the store for a few things for a tank, and came out with just him....

This can't break me as it probably does to you... but I'm still very broken. I absolutely loved how alike Eli and Theo were, and I'm glad to have the two named through the same game... as silly as that might sound. xD' ... but I dunno, I felt like the two were closer that way, and I felt closer as well.

... I'm really... sincerely sorry about this loss... I feel horrible... but... I'm happy and thankful to have known him.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks. i don't know what to do. it's so hard to believe.. my little guy's gone. Ichi's buddy's gone. they had such a cute little friendship, and i don't care what anyone says about that.


----------



## Gnome507 (Feb 21, 2011)

You have a big heart. Most people would dispose a blind fish in a heart beat and wouldn't even attempt to make their life a happy comfortable life. But you made a blind fish a happy fish. I'm sure he knew you loved him so much  Hehe when I read this I felt like crying


----------



## Aquarianblue (Aug 26, 2011)

It's me again. I just wanted to read this, and refer you to a thread in this very place. It's about where betta fish go, and where we reunite with them. I believe it's a sticky. will edit the thread name, just slipped my mind.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i always end up taking the unwanted bettas. Theo'd been there a week or more, then i found out he was blind. didn't take him back, because i knew he'd be happier with me. and, he was. he strutted his stuff, even if he couldn't see who he was strutting for. i never saw him clamped, EVER. he always had his fins held proudly. even when he rested, he'd rest on his ventrils, with his fins spread proudly.

even the betta in my avatar, would have sat there. he's in no kinda trouble, but he proves how much i adore the 'unwanted' bettas. <3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Theo. He was a very special boy and I know he'll be missed a lot. He's swimming under the rainbow bridge now.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Theo Luim. He was such a special boy and I loved hearing about him. My sincerest apologies.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

see, this is what i'm talkin' about. everyone on here is so nice, and loves bettas, even those that aren't theirs. thanks to EVERYONE who commented on here. <3


----------

